# Alert! TPM device is not detected (windows 10)



## tbv93

This message popped up out of nowhere last night. 
I restored my laptop to a previous version last night and that got rid of the message until this afternoon.

It's a Dell XPS with everything up-to-date. I have searched and searched and searched and found nothing to fix this issue. I don't want to have to factory reset (mostly because I don't want to lose Microsoft Office) but if I have to I guess I will.

I'm not sure if I've given enough details but I can't try to provide more if needed.


----------



## flavallee

*Dell XPS 13 9360* (support site)
Its BIOS is up-to-date with the current version: 2.13.0


> I restored my laptop to a previous version last night


Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your Dell laptop will appear.
Return here, then copy-and-paste its entire text in your reply.
*
Dell SupportAssist* is part of the "bloatware" that comes in new Dells.
It's not really needed, so you might consider uninstalling it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Couriant

@tbv93 - The service tag is important for us to look up your computer hardware. It does not show any personal information. Please can you provide us with that service tag?

The age of the model (2016/2017) should have the TPM module so the question/s are:

1) is TPM disabled in the BIOS? To confirm, on that screen, click on BIOS Setup and check the Security tab > TPM 2.0 and see if it's turned off. I believe older machines had TPM off by default, but newer (2018 onwards?) have TPM turned on by default.

TPM is used for encryption for the most part. Is this a home or work computer? Does it have Windows 10 Professional or Education? I am not sure if Windows 10 Home has BitLocker as default.


----------



## Couriant

flavallee said:


> *Dell SupportAssist* is part of the "bloatware" that comes in new Dells.
> It's not really needed, so you might consider uninstalling it.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


I believe that is not within windows but before loading windows, considering it's showing BIOS setup. I do know there is a Dell SupportAssist program with Windows... I think this one is the Diagnostics showing as SupportAssist...

I will have to play with one of our Dells to see if I can get that to show, though I think that's specific to the XPS.


----------

